# Long Time No See



## A_Jones (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello WF it has been a while.  This year has been very difficult for me.  Many know I got married. My marriage has been very difficult.  I bought a new house.  That has been a tough ride as well.  I have been completely blocked in my writing and had hardly any brain matter available to work on it at all. Lately I have begun writing again and am looking for ways to keep myself writing a bit every day to get back into the pull of things. 
I am looking forward to have my passion back. It has been like a piece of myself has been missing for a while. 
Be seeing you all around.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 12, 2015)

Welcome back! : D


----------



## blazeofglory (Oct 12, 2015)

Oh hearty welcome. It is niece to see you here. This is a great platform that can accommodate all from different lands and disciplines and it is really interesting to write something that you think, feel and imagine and talk about them publicly or privately through private messages and wait for something written in response. Once we are glued to this forum it is difficult be out of it. I too am not regular here but I do keep on updating with what goes on here since it has a wealth of writers that hail from a range of fields and reading their thoughts is to mature ourselves and prepare for our future literary journey.


----------



## LeeC (Oct 12, 2015)

Good to see you here again


----------



## bazz cargo (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi Jonesy,
sorry to hear of your rocky road. You are always welcome here, in the madhouse.


Pull up a chair and deal yourself in.
BC


----------



## Darkthought (Oct 13, 2015)

Same thing happened to me, only my "blocked" period seemed to have lasted for several years. Anyhow, welcome back.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 13, 2015)

Welcome back.


----------



## JustRob (Oct 17, 2015)

What a timely return. I was just scanning through the beta readers collective today looking for something to read and noticed your entry. Now you are back right on cue. My clocks are never wrong about such things.

When you get back into the swing of things and want a beta reader let me know. Despite being a seventy year old male codger I enjoyed reading Melissa Marr's_ Wicked Lovely _and_ Ink Exchange, _if those are any guide. People seem to think that I write science fiction, but where else can one discover exactly what happens to a fairy's wings when she sits down or how the aerodynamics of fairy flight actually work? And where did all those tales of human abductions spring from? Aha.

Seriously though -- No, actually I was being serious before as well -- I am a very fast reader with time on my hands (See my avatar) and will turn around my comments very rapidly when you feel that you have something that needs them.

Apart from that and until then welcome back along with your fae companions.


----------



## A_Jones (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you Rob.  I might take you up on that very soon


----------



## Schrody (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey, A


----------



## ShadowEyes (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey, I'm glad you're back.  We joined around the same time and it feels like, no matter how long you need in real life, you never lose parts of your family.


----------



## Blade (Oct 20, 2015)

Welcome back A_Jones. :welcome:

Life has a way of side-swiping even the best of plans and intentions sometimes but you have to hang in and get things under control. I am sure everyone else will enjoy whatever presence you can provide on the forums.:encouragement: Good luck with everything.


----------



## A_Jones (Jun 11, 2016)

Well I got lost again... Sorry.  I have just been so busy. It was so nice to have all your kind posts to welcome me back....again T.T


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 11, 2016)

Well, I wasn't here for the _first _round of welcome back's. So, welcome back _this _time around. Now, could you at least stay a while? Please?


----------



## Ariel (Jun 11, 2016)

Welcome back. I missed you.


----------



## A_Jones (Jun 12, 2016)

Haha Ill do what I can. I have a lot I have been up to lately. I also manage my own forum so that takes a lot out of me. But I have so many wonderful friends on this site that I miss. I miss you too amsawtell, looking gorgeous.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey A, we missed you! ^^


----------



## Gyarachu (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey girl hey.


----------



## Aquilo (Jun 15, 2016)

Good to have you back!!


----------



## fisaffie (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello, A Jones (I apologise for addressing you in that fashion, but I don't know your name.)

My heart went out to you when I read your post. I am a scarred veteran of two failed marriages. The first man I married was the love of my life, but we were only together for a few years before he tragically died, leaving me a widow at 23 years old with a 13 month old baby. Needless to say, the second two marriages were a case of "any port in a storm."

I have managed to write my autobiography, and am halfway through the sequel as it got far too long for one book. It is currently in the last stages of being published and should hopefully be out on the shelves, quite soon.  Thereby hangs another tale – dealing with the slowest publisher in the world!

Some wise person told me many years ago. " to write as though you're telling your story to a friend," I found that worked very well for me, and since it sounds like you have a story to tell, tell it that way – pretend you're writing a letter to a close friend.

I wish you every success in overcoming your difficulties with the house and the marriage, and look forward to seeing your story on these pages or for sale on the bookshelves.

With all my best wishes,
Fi


----------



## A_Jones (Jul 21, 2016)

Thank you @fisaffie. I appreciate that. I am thinking of posting my latest edit of my novel. You have an interesting approach to writing and I am interested in reading some of your work.  

I am sorry for your scars, I have always thought scars were beautiful.


----------



## H.Brown (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello and welcome back.  Looking forward to reading some of your work.


----------

